# Databases and Pioneer AVH x2700bs



## stringpickin (Mar 13, 2015)

Hey and good day. I recently installed a pioneer avh x2700bs in my sierra.. Love it. Paired it up with kappas front and rear.. and an alpine mini amp.. 

questions.. I am using a USB drive into the optional USB input on the HU. I am having issues that I have not been able to find answers for in the manual or doing online searches trying to find discussions about Creating Databases.

I formatted the disc drive fat 32. I have tried different methods of putting my music on the drive.. dropping mp3's directly on to the root or open drive. I have created separate folders for artists and their songs with sub folders with albums etc. 

But when I plug it into the HU, it says no databases present. Create Database. I cannot for the life of me find the link or button access to create a database. Being the screen is touch command I tried pushing the message that came up saying create a database and nothing happens. 

So the only music it will play is the songs dropped directly to the whole drive. And it also acts a bit strange, it will play through many of the songs but then out of the blue go back to the "first" song that I added to the drive. Then I have to go to the list mode and scroll down past the last song that was played and push select one of the songs further down the list. Then it will proceed to play songs in succession but maybe 10 songs later it will snap back to the first song I put on the drive. Then i have to repeat the process again..

Also I recoded an mkv video to 3GP. It was the correct Res. and under 2gig, but I could not find it anywhere in the list. 

Can anyone give me some advice on how this works or send me to a discussion that already covers these issues.. Sure would appreciate it. Really maddening to have such an awesome system yet not be able to use the obvious benefits of having the USB drive function.

thank you very much for your time and help.

stringpickin


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't own one of these, but usually in order to play the files properly, they need to be 320k or smaller files using flash drives.

It's better to have a folder for each arist or CD, yes you can put extra folders in one folder, but it's difficult to navigate or find some names.

My experience is that you can't duplicate playlists exactly like having them in iTunes, they either get placed in alphabetical order or by track number's sequence, it sort of a pain in the A, but manageable once the folders are created to scroll them easy.


Others have been able to play lossless files by installing some other software in the flash drives, video I have no clue, maybe someone else can help.


----------



## nonik011 (Mar 14, 2015)

Can anyone give me some advice on how this works or send me to a discussion that already covers these issues.. Sure would appreciate it. Really maddening to have such an awesome system yet not be able to use the obvious benefits of having the USB drive function.

thank you very much


----------



## stringpickin (Mar 13, 2015)

Thank you AlRo--- Please if someone has had more experience with this.. Would appreciate your help.. thank you


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

The questions would be, what size are the files or songs and what kind? Not all HU ' s will play all types of files

Some brands of flash drives simply don't play music in some car radios, sandisk cruzers were some that had issues playing music in cars, factory and aftermarket hu's when first introduced, a while back.


----------



## dls1234 (Jul 19, 2013)

When it tells you to create a database, press the "DB" icon in the lower left of the screen and follow the popup instructions.


----------



## stringpickin (Mar 13, 2015)

Hey there. well I finally found the DB button.. lol.. so I did it,, and it said it created a database and it was saved.. So now that is done,, what do I get out of that?? So far even before that it has played all of my mp3's I have thrown at it.. I remuxed an mkv concert to 3gp.. 640 x 360 and less than 2gig.. But when it played it back the video was very slow.. basically a stream of still photos.. only rarely did I get live video.. But the audio was mostly okay, with some errors on the conversion.. Have you tried 3gp videos on yours with success?? Does the Database make using folders possible.. Up till now I stopped putting songs in folders because before It would play them.. So I am assumign that is what the DB does.. I will have to try folders again.. appreciate andy and all input.. thanks you


----------



## ashman5 (Aug 30, 2009)

It creates a database of tagging information. So now you can search/scroll by artist, album, song, genre. As opposed to just search/scroll of file names.


----------

